# glycerin in a bubble counter?



## greenfish4 (Nov 7, 2005)

I seem to remember someone talking about putting glycerin in a bubble counter and I got my millwaukee ma957 today and the bubble counter just seems to leak no matter what . I was thinking that adding glycerin might stop the problem. Can anyone think of a reason why I shouldn't?


----------



## JanS (Apr 14, 2004)

I'm not sure about the glycerin, but there's something definitely wrong if you can't get the bubble counter to stop leaking. Where is it leaking from?

I would wait to do anything since it's brand new and you should have it working correctly.


----------



## MatPat (Mar 22, 2004)

The glycerin is mainly an evaporation thing as it evaporates slower than water. If your bubble counter is leaking there is a problem either with the assembly of it or the unit itself. I would e-mail both Milwaukee and the seller of the unit and describe your problems. Keep the e-mails in a safe place in case you get some bad info from either source. You can then send them a copy of the e-mail later if need be.


----------

